
EMR Notebooks: A managed analytics environment based on Jupyter notebooks - mjirv
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/big-data/emr-notebooks-a-managed-analytics-environment-based-on-jupyter-notebooks/
======
verdverm
Can it seamlessly run on GPU/TPU with the click of a button? (Like GCP's
equiv)

